# Clinical Rotations!



## Rehan

As a medical student, have you started clinical rotations already?

Which one did you like the most? Which one could you not wait to get done with?? 

Let us know your stories from the wards!

For me personally, I hated radiology and loved anesthesiology! Intubating a patient is just too damn cool. 8)


----------



## Natacha

I haven't really done my rotations yet, but I can't wait to get to pediatrician, obstetrician, and gynecology. I was able to sneak into a Cesarean Section once and a regular delivery and I just fell in love right away!  :wink:


----------



## MastahRiz

*Rotations Rule*

Natacha, I'm with you. I hate regular lectures, clinical rotations are where it's at! Enough books already :!:


----------



## Natacha

Mastahriz, you just made me cry...seriously! I know you dont know me, but I was just reading your journal on your website and it really struck a cord. I just realized we are in the same situation. Ok, ok, let me specify. You wrote a journal called "Here's to Home sickness" and you were talking about how you and your brother, Rehan, are seperated from your family. It just so happens that my sister and I are also seperated from ours. It SUCKS being away from family and friends and many times, especially the first few years, whenever there are holidays and special events we just feel sooooo lonely. I remember one christmas we got stuck down here and the neighborhood were we live was soooo quiet, around that time. We called home and everyone was laughing and having a good time and it was very sad. The worst part about it all was that around that time we happen to run out of money... So you can imagine how pathetic that must have been for us. But its moments such as those I will never ever forget because I know God will let me see the day where I am well off and with family and friends again. I will tell them stories to encourage them when they are having hard times. Thanks a lot for making me cry Mastahriz! #sad


----------



## Majid

just wondering when do clinicals start in pakistan? is it 3rd year or 4th year? and can you explain what you do. thanks.


----------



## Rehan

Majid said:


> just wondering when do clinicals start in pakistan? is it 3rd year or 4th year? and can you explain what you do. thanks.


Clinical rotations start in the 3rd year and it is basically the same thing you do in rotations in America. You see patients, learn how to write up patient histories, how to do physical examinations, how to chart a patient's progress, etc.

Also, depending on which specialty you're in, you learn the different terminology, diseases and their treatments, and procedures for that specfic field.

Basically rotations are where all your patient interaction takes place in med school.


----------



## Salman Ahmed

Well I'm through with my final proff. I've started observership in ICU and I tell you guys, this is cool stuff. And since there are no house officers in there, so I get to do the minor procedures. I passed CVP line last week and boy did it feel nice  
Hey Rehan , which year are you in ? are you into anasthesiology ?


----------



## Lauren

My favourite rotation of this year was General Medicine... but I probably liked my Neuro elective the best.

I HATE general surgery!


----------



## Rehan

I'm with you on the hating general surgery.

I think the best field I've rotated through so far is anesthesiology---its so exciting and interesting and every single case and day is different enough to keep you from feeling like you're doing the same redundant thing over and over again.

Plus, putting someone to sleep and getting paid for it--can it really get better than that?


----------



## Thet

woow .. what you guys said are really cool .. i am just 1st year student .. so i getta wait 2 mores year for those funs!!!


----------



## Doc_Ammara

well i havnt yet started with my wards but now that i am soon going to start my 3rd year,i will be the one also#yes .am so excited to get into wards because i am just fed up of that formalin smell in the dissection hall (anatomy lab) that use to make my white-coat ill smelling as well and the tiresome days when i use to do the dissection of the alloted dead body.man its really not that easy to diseect out the dead body.sometimes even u feel pain in your fingers while doing blunt dissection,soaking the body with formalin to make it softer and preserve it for the whole term,it needs time and interest.still it was a good experience for me.making fine insicions,separating the muscles,looking for the nerves,arteries,branches,etc etc. and then finally getitng some words of appreciation for the Head ,ohh that was a cherishable experince for me.#happy 
now i am going to start with the wards,hope they also be an interesting experience as i have heard frm most of the people.lets see!#roll


----------



## hurricane

i like ophthalmology too much but rehan ideas about anesthesiology make love it
thank u! 
really here i love medicine


----------



## dr.Shafia

i am started with wards..to me it is too depressing to be in peadriatics....i feel very piety for the little kids...i like medicine yet...there are alot of cases and you get to learn alot and thank you for ypur life


----------



## hurricane

thank u 4 ur interest

please i wanna alink 2 sites about ent cases


----------



## sana hassan

i've started clinical rotations. but i dont feel good,bcoz teacherz dont allow us to do anything


we just see cases n study


----------



## Majid

Rehan said:


> I'm with you on the hating general surgery.
> 
> I think the best field I've rotated through so far is anesthesiology---its so exciting and interesting and every single case and day is different enough to keep you from feeling like you're doing the same redundant thing over and over again.
> 
> Plus, putting someone to sleep and getting paid for it--can it really get better than that?


Everyone has their own interests and prefers different fields.

We just started introduction to surgery rotations. And we were watching a surgery of a gastric tumor being removed, since we couldn't see much I decided to sit down with the Anasthesiologist.

She was very experienced, and spent a lot of time in this field, so we got talking about it. She said it's "90% bore, and 10% horror." 

I was telling this story to a friend in the changing room, and the surgeon heard what we said, he said hypothetically let's cut a major artery, and then see whether she'll say it's boring!


----------



## stillmakingit

*eager to start rotations*

I've got the beast to tackle in April (aka Step 1) and then after that I am so looking forward to clinical rotations. I can't wait to experience each one, although I'm still curious about the best order to tackle rotations.


----------



## neelam86

i'm in gyneco/obst and its so interesting
i've seen a lot of cessareans, one was very interesting coz the patient had some intestinal adherences with the uterus (we even couldnt see where was the bladder) , and the surgeon told me 'your lucky coz i havent seen such adherences for a long time...', and then i tried to help him to open the muscles with our hands and we had to do it so quickly because of the general anesthesy (its so amazing because your afraid to tear the skin)...and i've already done 2 deliveries on my own and the 3rd with the midwife...its so beautiful...
thats all i love


----------



## Fareeha

i am waiting to go to 3rdv year


----------

